# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  I get confused, remember dreams as reality

## Pizzaul

Ok... so I have a slight problem, and I'm not sure what to do about it.

I have a pretty good natural dream recall, I think. When I dream about semi-normal situations, as in a conversation with someone I know, a lot of the time I won't remember it as a dream, but as a memory in fact. Then I'll be talking to said person and make a reference to the dream conversation, and they'll be like huh?? And I'll just kind of.... sit there and figure out that that conversation _didn't really happen._ 

Usually it's no big deal - but it worries me, you know? Like, how many of my memories are actually dreams?

I guess, aside from just venting a bit, I'm wondering if anyone else has this problem - and if so, what ways have you found to help differentiate the dreams from the reality? Are there ways to.... I don't know, help separate the two, mentally?

-
Pizzaul

----------


## UnderTheBlueOfYourMystery

Do you have a dream journal? Are you making sure that what you write is just a dream?

----------


## AURON

> Do you have a dream journal? Are you making sure that what you write is just a dream?



all of that...because if you're writing down what you're dreaming about every day, it makes it easier to differentiate what really happened, and what was just a dream.  True, a lot of times DCs behave like there real life counterparts, but you'll have some sort of evidence proving what happened during a dream vs. reality.  You could also start a waking journal for extra reinforcement.

----------


## Darkmatters

Sometimes I remember being in certain places and I can't recall where they are... until it dawns on me -- "Oh yeah.. that was Resident Evil" or Tomb Raider. or what have you. 

Certain video games... mostly I think the ones with a lot of exploring through realistic environments --  can easily be remembered as "real". 

Not quite what you were talking about, but I think it's closely related. 

Do you have a good memory would you say? Personally mine is pretty screwed. And not entirely from what I did to my brain in high school ( :wink2: )... it was always like this (at least I THINK it was..... )

----------


## J.D.

I get this *all the time.*  I don't usually remember conversations I have in dreams, but they often come back to me days later.  Unfortunately, by that time, I have the same sort of memory of the conversation as I do conversations I had when I was drunk.  This leads me to assume I've had drunken conversations with people which never happened.  I don't usually have any problems with it, like- I never make reference to conversations I can barely remember, but it makes for a strange moment where I am forced to evaluate how much of my memory I can accept as fact!  ::lol::

----------

